

TIOBE Index for October 2014 - ramgorur
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html

======
chadnickbok
I always find the TIOBE Index fascinating, but mainly because I just _don 't
get it_! I have no idea how any index can rank Transact-SQL (not even just
'sql') over JavaScript.

I'm not sure where the index pulls in its data, but if its putting a specific
branch of SQL ahead of JavaScript, I've got to say I disagree.

It does, however, provide a really interesting comparison to the GitHub
version of the popularity contest. This article shows quite a different
picture: [http://adambard.com/blog/top-github-
languages-2014/](http://adambard.com/blog/top-github-languages-2014/) (albeit
a month or two stale now)

The most surprising thing I see from both these lists, however, is that even
though we've had decades of programming-language progress, straight-up C still
has a hugely strong showing. Sometimes simple is still the best, I guess!

